# cape san blas/port st joe



## hybrid stalker (Jun 19, 2008)

we are going down to cape san blas on saturday for a week.anyone have any good fishing advise for that area.I would like to catch some trout,red fish,flounder and maybe a shark or two.thanks for any help.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 19, 2008)

everything down there looks fishy to me....all down in the state park area is great for trout, reds and seen some cobia caught....the only thing ill tell ya if your stayin on the cape is that there is nothing there...bring all of the tackle you will need or get it in port st joe.  good fresh bait was non existent when i went down last year.


----------



## highway (Jun 19, 2008)

we were therefor the first time  in April and caught trout and flounder in the bay around Black's Island.  We are going back July 5-12 for a week ,so please post your results.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jun 21, 2008)

Like highway said Black's Island for reds and trout. I did catch a few small sharks off the beach. Are you bringing your own boat or using a guide?


----------



## caveman168 (Jun 21, 2008)

I was there in May and caught flounder at the oil docks around the jetties right behind the marina in port St Joe using mud minnows undr slip corks. We also caught some nice trout wade fishing the flat just south of the marina using slow sinking mirror lures early in the morning. The bridge over the intercoastal at Port St Joe is supposed to be good, but we had no luck there. If you have a boat fishing up in the intercoastal is good for trout and flounder. Basically your going to find plenty of good fishing anywhere you go there. Let me know how you do.


----------



## highway (Jun 29, 2008)

Stalker ,  How did you guys do at the Cape?  We are going Saturday for a week.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2008)

If I get out fishing, I will post a report later in the week.


----------



## hybrid stalker (Jul 1, 2008)

*cape san blas*

the first few days were rough on the beach side with high seas and lots of sea weed. I managed to catch a few whiting and all the ladyfish you care to catch on anything you though at them. I didnt catch anything in the bay but crabs i waded out from the state park. I guess I was too late getting there.we went shark fishing on the st vincent shuttle right out side of csb we cought 1@4foot and 2 smaller ones.and alot of cat fish.all in all not a bad trip


----------



## highway (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Stalker, Glad you had a good trip.  We are ready to go give it a try on Saturday.  We will probably scallop early in the day and fish the afternoons.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 1, 2008)

hybrid stalker said:


> the first few days were rough on the beach side with high seas and lots of sea weed. I managed to catch a few whiting and all the ladyfish you care to catch on anything you though at them. I didnt catch anything in the bay but crabs i waded out from the state park. I guess I was too late getting there.we went shark fishing on the st vincent shuttle right out side of csb we cought 1@4foot and 2 smaller ones.and alot of cat fish.all in all not a bad trip



Hey stalker

Did you see any tarpon rolling and feeding on the menhaden? I am sure you saw all of the pelicans diving on the bait..The tarpon should be getting there soon..Last year my buddy hooked up 31 tarpon and landed 16 in one day..It was unreal.It was the last week of july though..we always fish from san blas all the way to west pass at the end of St Vincent island...Sounds like you had a good trip


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jul 1, 2008)

Went out today with Capt Bobby. Caught 15 trout, 2 flounder, and 2 mackeral. What a great day in the bay after some strong storms on Monday.


----------



## highway (Jul 1, 2008)

Timbo,  Were you throwing soft plastics or live bait?


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jul 1, 2008)

live bait, not pin fish I do belive they may have been something that starts with a L . He netted them near Blacks Island.


----------



## highway (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Timbo,  We will be trying both in the bay and nearshore.  We there many scallopers out today?  Did yyou see any scallops in the bay?


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jul 1, 2008)

We did not do any scalloping today, hope to try at the state park on Wednesday. There were alot of folks looking for them though. Let me know how you all do.

Tim


----------

